# deer heart?!



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

good or bad for P's?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't see what the problem would be with deer heart. They are a pretty active animal so they arent fat. As long as there isn't any metal or anything from the bullet in it.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

did you get your deer??? I have only made it out once so far....just too buisy....but I got my bear....anyway I dont see why you couldn't feed it to your Ps, no artificial growth hormones in venison.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> good or bad for P's?


 This is nothing scientific and I am not saying this is fact, but I am an avid deer hunter and I have heard deer are very disease prone and rare deer meat is very unhealthy for humans. So with that I am going to say if it is bad for humans it could be bad for your P's


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah I stay away from the liver, but if the animal looks healthy I'm shure the heart would be fine...well mabe not shure, shure but resonably so...they live a lot healthyer than any cow i have seen and they didn't go through and slauter house where 1000s of others have been....must be some tudies out ther lets find some.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bump for some more opinions, and no, I don't deer hunt, but my buddy got his deer, 3 total including his dads, all withing 45 minutes of opener.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

this thread made me curious so I did some research and found that the transmission of hepatitis E virus is very common through raw deer meat. The question is can fish get hepatitis ? I would say very doubtfully and P's eat alot dirtier things. I also read that there is a mad deer disease, same as mad cow but in deer, and it is also transmitted by raw deer meat, but extremely rare, in fact so rare you would have abetter chance at winning the lottery.

My conclusion was that if I had deer heart available I would have no problem feeding it to my P's


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

just make sure your deer doesnt have cwd, that might do something to your p.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> this thread made me curious so I did some research and found that the transmission of hepatitis E virus is very common through raw deer meat. The question is can fish get hepatitis ? I would say very doubtfully and P's eat alot dirtier things. I also read that there is a mad deer disease, same as mad cow but in deer, and it is also transmitted by raw deer meat, but extremely rare, in fact so rare you would have abetter chance at winning the lottery.
> 
> My conclusion was that if I had deer heart available I would have no problem feeding it to my P's


 ::Watches meanor's Piranhas swim around the tank with Mad Piranha Disease::


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd feed it to mine


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think what has been said about beef heart (look up the thread about egg-bound female piranha's) applies to deer heart.
In the wild, they hardly ever eat mamals or their organs, and it contains more fat and fibres than their usual diet, being fish and crustaceans.

I'd stick to foods like fish fillets, shrimp, squid perhaps, occasionally some feeders, pellets, etc. It's enough to provide a nutricious diet, and better safe than sorry...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > good or bad for P's?
> ...


 Beff/Deef.. same shibby. As long as it isnt Pork heart, I would feed. Deers do have the status of haviong and carrying disease, but what about cows? You hear mad cow disease, cows eatting contaminated grass/water, unhealthy foods.. but yet to still be sold to butcher shops. Unless yourgoing out there and killing it and pulling out the heart yourself.. then id be concerned.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Well the FDA recalls meats found contaminated at butcher shops. Since venison isn't one of the usual meats at the butcher shop, there is no limit to deer meat


----------

